# Dumbo wants to start



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> “I want to run a team and be the lead guard,” Farmar said in an Associated Press interview at a basketball camp in Singapore. “Hopefully, it can be here (with the Lakers). There’s a lot of jobs out there. I feel I have a lot to offer.”


http://dimemag.com/2009/09/jordan-farmar-wants-derek-fishers-job/


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

D-fenders I am sure could use a PG.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ :yes:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

stfu and sit on the bunch Dumb***


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Farmar isn't THAT bad. I could see him eventually starting for this team, you guys can't?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamal Tinsley is head and shoulders a better player. Maybe this punk should look at him and think "Hey, maybe I should shut my mouth and be glad I'm even playing."

Hes not that bad, and not that good. So its probably a mistake to say "You should let me start. You know, lots of teams out there Phil......"


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

GregOden said:


> Farmar isn't THAT bad. I could see him eventually starting for this team, you guys can't?


i do too but right now shannon brown is a better prospect than farmar. farmar would flourish with some other teams though, i can see him being an effective run and gunner. still i dont see the necessity to attack farmar. obviously he's aspiring to become a better player, and this off season is another opportunity to hone his skills. i feel jordan because its really hard playing for the lakers where phil doesnt give younger players a lot of burn. people should not forget that farmar had a solid series against the rockets when fisher was stinking it up.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I hope that he wants to be a starter. He wouldnt be much of a competitor if he just sits back and says, "yeah Im happy playing 8 minutes off the bench."

But my stand remains the same. If you want to be a starting PG in the NBA, let alone the Los Angeles Lakers, you have to be better than a _career_ 65% FT shooter.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh, I thought the title was just a part of what he said in the original quote. For instance - Farmar wants to start...playing defense.

I hope he gets his head straight this season and EARNS Fisher's spot. If not, I have a pretty good feeling Shannon will. If neither does, Mitch'll need to wave that magic wand of his again.


----------



## Batz (Jul 9, 2009)

Jordan Farmar is very talented. But far, far from playing starter positions on any team.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

GregOden said:


> Farmar isn't THAT bad. I could see him eventually starting for this team, you guys can't?


More than often, he's way too erratic on offense, and play scared if a PG is more mobile and stronger than him REF: Derron Williams.


----------



## Mr Raza (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

^ :whatever:

FU, Jordan.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

He complained to the Canadians huh...they can both wallow in there misery

Audio of the interview : LINK (nsfw)


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I had high hopes for Jordan when he was drafted a few years ago. I thought that with his athleticism and range he'd eventually make a solid starter. He's made progress but it's always been two steps forward tbhree steps back with him. The knee injury really set him back this year. That being said, when you're not performing in whatever capacity you are being asked to perform in, you should shut the hell up. It would be one thing if he was tearing up the league in limited minutes and didn't feel like he was being given a chance to perform as a starter. That isn't the case with him. He was basically all but handed the starting job on a silver platter several times over the course of his tenure with the Lakers. He couldn't beat out Sasha for minutes. He couldn't beat out Smush Parker for minutes. Now, he can't even hold down a backup position because Shannon Brown has done more in limited minutes than he has. No offense to Jordan but undersized PGs who have streaky jumpers and mediocre defensive skills are running rampant around the league and most of them are not starters. If he wants to leave this situation and go to some 15 win team and possibly play a few more minutes per game, good riddance. We've got bigger fish to fry.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think Farmar will have a much better year this year than he did last year. I think he's got plenty of talent and will be in the league for awhile. But you cant have a season like he had last year, and then go clamoring for a starting role.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What planet is he on? What has Farmar even shown to warrant being looked at as a starter? You can cite the triangle as a hindrance to his game, but let's look at some of the skills required of a more ball-dominate PG. Farmar has not shown me anything to believe that he can blow by defending PGs with a quick first step. He is not a bad ball-handler, but is definitely not upper tier. Not a great passer, forces a lot of stupid **** resulting in turnovers.. He is definitely not a great finisher around the rim. Farmar may have the potential to be a starter at some point, but that does not warrant a sense of entitlement. I don't mind younger players having a bit of spunk(Kobe), but at least show an ounce of consistency first..


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Farmar wants to start for us? LOL. Who's he trying to fool?

The guy has not gotten better the last two years and seems to be a mediocre PG in the NBA. He is a worser defensive player than Fisher at this point and he sucks at the line. Farmar is also extremely erractic and error prone. The last two playoffs has shown that he is not ready at all for the big stage. 

I liked him when he was a rookie but now I just don't care for him. Let's see him play better as a backup before we hear him talk about starting.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

Plastic Man said:


> I hope he gets his head straight this season and EARNS Fisher's spot. If not, I have a pretty good feeling Shannon will. If neither does, Mitch'll need to wave that magic wand of his again.


this is the right mindset imo. im not even a jordan farmar supporter and i hate his cockiness sometimes, but i think farmar will be a much better point guard than fisher next year.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Ricky Davis for Farmar. Are you guys ok with that?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

joser said:


> Ricky Davis for Farmar. Are you guys ok with that?


I'd rather get kicked in the nuts.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Lets not forget he does play on the Lakers. Its kind of hard for a young guy to really make a name for himself on a stacked team like the one you guys have. That doesnt give him a reason to go out in public saying that he should start. That is definitely a douche move on his part.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> What planet is he on? What has Farmar even shown to warrant being looked at as a starter? *You can cite the triangle as a hindrance to his game, but let's look at some of the skills required of a more ball-dominate PG.* Farmar has not shown me anything to believe that he can blow by defending PGs with a quick first step. He is not a bad ball-handler, but is definitely not upper tier. Not a great passer, forces a lot of stupid **** resulting in turnovers.. He is definitely not a great finisher around the rim. Farmar may have the potential to be a starter at some point, but that does not warrant a sense of entitlement. I don't mind younger players having a bit of spunk(Kobe), but at least show an ounce of consistency first..


Even further. Farmar had free reign to run the second unit as he pleased and he couldn't even do that. Heck, a guy who was supposed to be a throw in to match salaries took his backup role in a matter of months and excelled at it. I also think that the loss of his no. 1 running mate in Ariza (as many have said before) will hurt him a lot, since the whole second unit will probably slow down a tad with either Artest or Odom on the bench. I'm hoping that Farmar suceeds and steps up because I don't think Fish has a lot left in the tank, but talk about a player gradually regressing ever since last February or so. Either way, this is a make or break season for Farmar, I just hope it's the former or our guard rotation promises to be a big pile of suck (minus Kobe of course).


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

If he could dunk like Shannon Brown, Ariza or young Kobe people here would love him.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> If he could dunk like Shannon Brown, Ariza or young Kobe people here would love him.


Nope. You're wrong about this one. I would love for him to play better. I don't really care if he can dunk well or not. 

For your information, I like Brown and Ariza because they played defense, something Farmar doesn't do. They also seem to know their roles well. As for a young Kobe, I never was a huge fan when he just started with us. He irritated he a lot with his mistakes. 

By the way, what is your opinion on Farmar and do you think he should be a starter here?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Do I think he SHOULD be? No. Nobody is entitled to starting. Do I think he is capable? Hell yes. Until he got hurt he was well along that road. But people have short memories and only judge what they saw last, hence the Bynum doubters now. 

I think Farmar is a better point guard than Brown, and I am on record in this forum as wanting us to draft Brown over Farmar three years ago. Brown is a great defender but does nothing above average on offense. Farmar is a far better pentrator, ball handler, passer... they are both poor shooters.

Now that being said I kind of like his creativity with the second unit, and Brown is a better fit amongst players that can generate their own offense quite easily. 

The hate Farmar gets on here compared to Brown would lead you to believe that we are comparing Kobe Bryant and Colby Karl.

By the way Devean George was the ultimate hustling defending swingman.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> He is definitely not a great finisher around the rim.


100000000% disagree on this one...While its only one aspect of his game it is one he excels at. Im honestly suprised you wrote that, maybe you were just on a roll of bashing Farmar which is understandable.

The dude is a GREAT finisher around the rim! IMO he's no Tony Parker in this aspect but he is really high up there *in this one facet of his game*. He can make some circus shots/layups when he is cutting through all the bigs down low. When (as in not that often) he is around the rim he has one of the best touches in the league in terms of PG's.

Let me stress Im only talking about this one aspect of his game...there is much to be desired otherwise


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Do I think he SHOULD be? No. Nobody is entitled to starting. Do I think he is capable? Hell yes. Until he got hurt he was well along that road. But people have short memories and only judge what they saw last, hence the Bynum doubters now.
> 
> I think Farmar is a better point guard than Brown, and I am on record in this forum as wanting us to draft Brown over Farmar three years ago. Brown is a great defender but does nothing above average on offense. Farmar is a far better pentrator, ball handler, passer... they are both poor shooters.
> 
> ...


Good post.

I had high hopes for Farmar going into last year. I think most people will agree he didn't live up to expectations, but I still think he has something to offer. Especially since we don't have a guard besides Kobe who can create off the dribble.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Devean George was the ultimate hustling defending swingman.


:wtf:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Devean George picked stupid fouls and played crowded defense.

Urgh..nightmare..how did we end up having him and Samaki Walker on our roaster still blows my mind to this day.


----------



## The Immortal CJ (Sep 7, 2009)

joser said:


> Ricky Davis for Farmar. Are you guys ok with that?


I honestly wouldn't be able to see great distribution of the basketball if he was put on our team.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Devean George was the ultimate hustling defending swingman.


:lol:

Devean George was a poor man's Luke Walton....


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The One said:


> :lol:
> 
> Devean George was a poor man's Luke Walton....


No, they are really completely different players.

The thing they had the most in common is that most Laker fans hated them because they weren't great flashy dunkers.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> No, they are really completely different players.
> 
> The thing they had the most in common is that most Laker fans hated them because they weren't great flashy dunkers.


Wow, I agree they were totally different players. But I liked George originally because he was a flashy dunker. The dude was a crazy good athlete. I hated on him later because he never got any better at basketball, I think he is just really dumb. Which again is the opposite of Luke.

I hate on Farmar not because of his lack of athleticism, but because he doesnt play defense well and he shot 59% from the FT line last year. Unacceptable.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

As long as he plays 2.5 times as well as his career averages, then of course he should start. Well said Farmar!



:|


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Farmar is a solid enough, and well rounded enough player to start for the Lakers this year. I am surprised with all you Lakers fans that are pissed off at him for wanting to be in a situation where he can get more playing time, and yes ideally a starting position. He could start for plenty of teams, we are lucky h hasn't fussed any more than he has as far as i'm concerned


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

clien said:


> *Farmar is a solid enough, and well rounded enough player to start for the Lakers this year*. I am surprised with all you Lakers fans that are pissed off at him for wanting to be in a situation where he can get more playing time, and yes ideally a starting position. He could start for plenty of teams, we are lucky h hasn't fussed any more than he has as far as i'm concerned


Unfortunately for us, he isn't. I'd love for him to gradually replace Fisher, but the kid needs to get his head on straight and show that he can be the starting point guard for this team. So far he hasn't done that.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

clien said:


> Farmar is a solid enough, and well rounded enough player to start for the Lakers this year. I am surprised with all you Lakers fans that are pissed off at him for wanting to be in a situation where he can get more playing time, and yes ideally a starting position. He could start for plenty of teams, we are lucky h hasn't fussed any more than he has as far as i'm concerned


59% FT shooting guard...that alone disqualifies him


----------



## The Immortal CJ (Sep 7, 2009)

Fisher will teach him everything he needs to know and I see him doing well if he indeed does stay with the Lakers. He could be the next Deron Williams tbh.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The Immortal CJ said:


> He could be the next Deron Williams tbh.


I think is more comparable to Isiah Thomas, but you're on the right track.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I think is more comparable to Isiah Thomas, but you're on the right track.


:funny:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Farmar should be starting. Its clear he's not a short minutes find a rhythm off the bench type player. Its not a role he excels in at all some players are like that. Reason he's not starting is because Kobe doesn't feel as comfortable with him on the floor as he does with Fisher. He knows Fish knows where to get him the ball and where Fish will be if he needs to make a bail out pass. 

But Farmar is the talent when he started in the Rockets road playoff game we played so much better than when Fish was starting. He runs the offense smooth and can facillitate offense away from Kobe plus gives us a chance to get some transition baskets. 

If we were to trade Farmar we're gonna end up getting fleeced bad he'll be a much better player as a starter. 

Whats funny is Fish wouldn't be any less productive being a sub. He just burns up clock alot of time as a starter at this point. He doesn't defend well, can't shoot straight for long stretches but has the savvy gained from playing something farmar should be given a chance to develop at this point.


----------

